# Do you need internet access to use a Kindle?



## ttw1951 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
  This is my first KindleBoards post... I have a Kindle DX that just love. I have an Aunt that is a voracious reader and I would like to get her a Kindle as a gift, but she does not have a computer or internet access. My question is this.... Can she set up/manage an Amazon/Kindle acct using the Kindle only?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't _think_ you can set up a new Amazon account direct from the Kindle, but you could always help her to do that. Once it's set up and she's put in her credit card details (or purchased some gift cards) she wouldn't really need to get online again. If you buy the Kindle for her it will probably come registered to your account. You can, as far as I know, deregister and reregister it to her account direct from the Kindle. After that your aunt can browse the Kindle store direct from the Kindle using the Whispernet service and purchase and download books without needing to access the internet on a PC.

From what I've read on here on KB, Amazon customer services are very helpful and if you give them a ring I'm sure they'll be happy to clarify the details for you.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, that depends. In my area, cell phone service is limited. Therefore, Whispernet doesn't work. So I have to download books to computer and then to Kindle. She may not be able to download directly to Kindle.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

This is an interesting question that (with the uncommon exception of Kindle gifts to people with no computer) hasn't really come up before. Why? To buy a Kindle, you need an Amazon account, or at least access to Amazon.com. Case closed. If you're buying it for someone, you could set up an account for them.

This won't be the case any longer if the rumors of Target starting to sell Kindles on the 25th of this month are true.

If this happens, the Kindle will suddenly become available to people who have no computer. Now, how MANY of those will be wanting to spring for a Kindle is anyone's guess, and my guess is pretty low, but I'd expect it's a non-zero amount.

Amazon's surely thought of this, right?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Basilius said:


> This is an interesting question that (with the uncommon exception of Kindle gifts to people with no computer) hasn't really come up before. Why? To buy a Kindle, you need an Amazon account, or at least access to Amazon.com. Case closed. If you're buying it for someone, you could set up an account for them.
> 
> This won't be the case any longer if the rumors of Target starting to sell Kindles on the 25th of this month are true.
> 
> ...


How could you get books onto a Kindle, though, if you didn't have a computer and didn't have wireless access? 
Am I missing something?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think there's a difference between not owning a computer and not having access to one.  You can use an internet cafe or (on your own time) your work computer to access amazon to set up an account and buy the kindle. Once you own the kindle, if you are in an area with decent cell coverage, you don't need access to a computer to buy or download books, you can use the whispernet.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Comment for those who might not be able to afford Internet cafes and do not live in areas with appropriate cell phone coverage: Many public libraries provide the use of computers with Internet access. However, even if the libraries provide the use of computers, not all provide access to computer USB ports.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> How could you get books onto a Kindle, though, if you didn't have a computer and didn't have wireless access?
> Am I missing something?


ttw1951 didn't say there was no wireless access, just that her aunt didn't have a computer or internet service. So assuming she lives within cell phone coverage (which is probably over 95% of populated areas in the US lower 4 she can use a kindle if she gets an Amazon account set up. Maybe she can use a public library or a friend's computer to do this.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> How could you get books onto a Kindle, though, if you didn't have a computer and didn't have wireless access?
> Am I missing something?


You don't need "wireless" access, you need cell phone coverage since whispernet (at least in the US) runs on the sprint network.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom is on my account.  She never has to access the internet, and although she does use the Whispernet to look at books, she rarely buys any.  She just reads the ones I send to her Kindle.  If your aunt is within Whispernet on an occasional basis she could simply turn it on and get the books you have sent to her.  Assuming, of course, you're going to leave it attached to your account.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

tsemple said:


> ttw1951 didn't say there was no wireless access, just that her aunt didn't have a computer or internet service. So assuming she lives within cell phone coverage (which is probably over 95% of populated areas in the US lower 4 she can use a kindle if she gets an Amazon account set up. Maybe she can use a public library or a friend's computer to do this.


oh, right thanks for clarifying.. I read "internet access" and confused it with the Whispernet.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You don't need "wireless" access, you need cell phone coverage since whispernet (at least in the US) runs on the sprint network.


I thought the new K2s were on AT&T now. Am I wrong? (Not that it really makes a difference, just wondering.)


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

We bought on for my FIL -- its on our account, he reads voraciously and he reads just about anything and everything.

I set him up with the Gutenberg Magic Catalog, and DW showed him how to go to the Amazon store on his Kindle.  We loaded it up with stuff we knew he'd enjoy before giving it to him.  He's about to run out of that and has gone through a lot of the books we bought and has recently been looking around for more.  I think he's pulled some stuff down from Gutenberg but I know he's not yet made any Amazon purchases. He's been told he's free to do so if hew wants to (DW and I stuff our account with spare change via Coinstar so don't generally worry about it).  Technically he does have internet access (they have a dial up account on a computer we set up for my MIL for e-mail purposes) but he's never used it nor has any interest in using it.  

Bottom-line -- Kindle is working just grand for him and he basically has NO internet access.  The only caveat being that his Kindle is on our account.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I thought the new K2s were on AT&T now. Am I wrong? (Not that it really makes a difference, just wondering.)


Mine is an original DX, so I believe it's sprint. But either way, if it's AT&T or Sprint, it's cell coverage, not wireless that is the issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dpinmd said:


> I thought the new K2s were on AT&T now. Am I wrong? (Not that it really makes a difference, just wondering.)


K2's are ATT since about last September, even in the US. DX is ATT since maybe last December.


scarlet said:


> Mine is an original DX, so I believe it's sprint. But either way, if it's AT&T or Sprint, it's cell coverage, not wireless that is the issue.


Many people use "wireless" and "cell coverage" to mean the same thing.

Then there's WiFi, which is a different animal altogether and has nothing to do with cell phones . . . . unless you have the sort of cell phone peripheral thingy that creates a WiFi hotspot. 

It can be confusing.


----------

